# How much repertoire per a year for an aspiring pianist?



## memewaffle (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm going into sophomore year. I have started learning Liszt's Un Sospiro, Chopin Op. 10 no 12, Beethoven 1, Waldstein Sonata, and Bach Prelude and Fugue no 5 from book 1. Is this enough for someone aspiring to become a professional pianist and to go to conservatory? If not, any suggestions for more repertoire? I'm limiting myself to 1 Beethoven sonata and 1 piano concerto as those are very large scale pieces, and I have other things to do (lol) Also, should I aim to join a pre-college program? I'm very close to many good conservatories as I live in NYC.


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

If you're learning waldstein I'd give you should try liszt's campanella. I learnt it and I'd say it's easier than waldstein. I also learned waldstein. it's a great piece to learn but it's incredibly time consuming and if you're learning that many pieces it will be hard to practice all at once with quality.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Whatever discipline you're in, it's better to do 5 things well than 10 things poorly.


----------

